# Great cubing music?



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 26, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/yvyjjn


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

Luther Vandross


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 27, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QgoZ7hNNY0M

Humppaaaa!!!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol.
Knights of Cydonia.
Popcorn.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

i like listening to downtempo while cubing. maybe i should hear death metal due to the frequency of the double base drum 
you guys should try out 'thievery corporation', really great band.
try out classic music as well, it creates a complete different feeling while cubing.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

ill listen to it (put some links??)
listen to mine though,


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 12, 2007)

oh sorry, forgot to link.
HERE

well muse is a cool band, i like them. this song reminds me of the captain future theme. maybe it's just me


----------



## Demon Parasite (Oct 12, 2007)

i like to listen to some industrial music, it's just good for cubing imo


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 12, 2007)

mmm not bad.


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Oct 16, 2007)

I really do like to listen to Children Of Bodom while cubing 
It keeps me quite focused^^


----------



## Rama (Oct 16, 2007)

I will post something up later, you guys will be all blown away!!

Ps. I cube without relaxing music, noise is good, in a competition you also have to deal with people clapping etc...


----------



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 26, 2007)

I listen to "Have a Nice Day" by Bon Jovi. Seriously.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 26, 2007)

I started listening to some of Phantasma (the amateur trance artist) and SHIKI works today...

http://www.muzie.co.jp/cgi-bin/artist.cgi?id=a018777
http://www.muzie.co.jp/cgi-bin/artist.cgi?id=a010591

The more upbeat stuff is pretty good for cubing, imo, although my times this competition didn't reflect that...


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

I would highly recommend fast paced drum and bass music for when speedcubing. I always listen to Concord Dawn (New Zealand band). It really gets a fast rhythm going and you fingers try and keep up, it's really hard, but motivating.


----------

